# Glendale Pigeon Rescue * Final Chapter



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I just wanted to post that the inspector made his last visit to Mary's place & was *extremely please* with the results. There were only about 7or 8 pigeons mingling about.

The file has been closed.

Cindy


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Very well done to all those involved in the rescue and relocating of those pigeons .....big hug and a pat on the back!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I just wanted to post that the inspector made his last visit to Mary's place & was *extremely please* with the results. There were only about 7or 8 pigeons mingling about.
> 
> *The file has been closed.*
> 
> Cindy


BUT, not FORGOTTEN! And I have two pigeons to prove it! Will be writing about Dom and Gimie. Cindy will provide pictures...

Once again, my life has changed...because of pigeons!   

And the beat goes on...

Shi &
Squeaks (who says that he STILL rules the roost...BIG TIME!)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is wonderful news. 

Much Gratitude goes out to the Arizona Angels for volunteering their efforts and time to help our winged victims who were found in a life or death situation. Hats off to the real Super Heros!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What an ordeal!!! I hope Mary doesn't let it get out of hand again.
Thanks for the info Cindy.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you Little Bird & Feather.

Out of the 9 healthy, fancy ferals I had, 4 were adopted. 
The remaining 5 were acclimated to their new loation by placing their cages next to the windows in the AZ room, where they had a full view of the backyard, the flock, the lake & surrounding landmarks. 
All were released. I'm please to say, one has stayed permanently & three come back frequently to have a bite to eat, bathe & mingle a bit with the flock.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe that the birds KIm took have stayed around her place too.


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

I think what you (and everyone who helped) were able to do here is nothing short of amazing. Aournd nine pigeons left? I think of how many you had there to start with, and how many of them were in such bad shape, I think you worked a miracle here!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

ZeldaCA said:


> I think what you (and everyone who helped) were able to do here is nothing short of amazing. Aournd nine pigeons left? I think of how many you had there to start with, and how many of them were in such bad shape, I think you worked a miracle here!


Thank you Zelda.

I must say, never in my wildest dreams did I expect to see what we were faced with. 
It was, without a doubt, daunting.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You GO girls!!! You did such a fantastic job!  

I'm glad the releases were such a success, Cindy.  

Looking forward to hearing about your rescue's, Shi!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> You GO girls!!! You did such a fantastic job!
> I'm glad the releases were such a success, Cindy.


Thanks Treesa.

Cindy


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Cindy - you and all the Arizona Angels deserve such a HUGE congratulations. What a fantastic conclusion to an overwhelming ordeal. And so glad to see (and look forward to hearing more updates) a number of piji's were so lucky to find homes with some of the PT members  Again - congrats to all of you!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Deszirrae.

I am so glad there was such a positive ending to this story.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Eggcellent news, Cindy! Very well done by all the Arizona Angels!

Am I reading correctly that Mr. Squeaks has two new pigeons living at his place?

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> * *Eggcellent news, Cindy!* Very well done by all the Arizona Angels!
> 
> ** *Am I reading correctly that Mr. Squeaks has two new pigeons living at his place?*
> 
> Terry


* I thought the group would be interested to know the final outcome.

** Yep! He sure does.  
In the next few days, I'll try to get some pictures of them.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi All...

The story of Dom and Gimie has been written. Once we have some pictures, probably next week...their story will be posted.

Yep, one never knows what adventures wait around the next corner! And just when I thought my life was nice and smooth and quiet...  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi,

I am really looking forward to meetings your little rescues. Not a dull moment, I'm sure. The way that you girls gathered together to help Mary is remarkable. 

None of us will probabley really understand to the fullest extent what you were up against. But I look at the outcome as positive, and for this, I have nothing less than admiration for all of you.

Is MR. SQUEAKS bossy with the new comers? Does he have them already in training?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here are a couple pictures of two of our Glendale rescues 

This is our new '*resident*' pij. 
Soon after her introduction to the flock, several eligible pijjies were spotted trying to catch her attention. 
She ultimately chose a checker as her mate & they are doing wonderfully. 









Here she is dining with the 'other' rescue.
This guy comes by nearly everyday to eat. 









And of course do a bit of 'flirting'


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Just wondering what the original thread title was as i've been trying to find it so i can read what this is all about,thanks


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

solly said:


> Just wondering what the original thread title was as i've been trying to find it so i can read what this is all about,thanks


Here's the link, Solly.  

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25776&highlight=Glendale+pigeons

Cindy


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't know how i missed all that.I'm glad that everythings working out now and hope that whoever killed those poor birds get their just desserts!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cindy, They are really pretty pigeons. They remind me of the ferals around here. I'm so glad those chose to stick around rather than go back to Glendale.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> Cindy, They are really pretty pigeons.
> *They remind me of the ferals around here.*
> I'm so glad those chose to stick around rather than go back to Glendale.


They're definitely easy to pick out among the flock.


----------

